# Matt's Audio Video Toys



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Home Theater Room*
500 watt SoundStream amplifier 
Onkyo 805 receiver 
Crown XLS802 Amplifier
DIY Mal-X subwoofer
DIY front speakers 15" woofer + compression horn driver
DIY center channel 2 Mark Audio full range drivers
Magnepan MMGW's surronds
Epson 6100 projector
Carada 114" screen
Sony Playstation 3
Yamaha C950 DVD Player - SACD and DVD Audio support
Uverse HD package
Lutron Switch's 
Harmony Remote
4 Berkline recliners 
Link to the theater build 

*Front Room*
Samsung DLP Rear Projection 62" TV


----------

